# Macbook PRO 13 2011 - problème carte graphique ?



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai reçu il y a une semaine un Macbook Pro 13, dernier modèle, config d'entrée de gamme.
J'ai été agréablement surpris par la rapidité générale de la machine avec des taches courantes ainsi que avec Logic Pro (mon logiciel principal). 
En revanche côté carte graphique, c'est l'horreur.
Je m'explique, je crée un compte pour ma fille, je vais sur l' App Store et achètes le jeu Lego Harry Potter. Une fois l'installation terminée, je lance le jeu en question et la, horreur, ventilateurs à fond en continu. Bref, devant m'absenter, je laisse ma fille jouer, celle-ci connaissant la procédure de mise en veille du Mac.
Bref, je rentre du taf et la ma fille m'explique que le mac s'est arrêté tout seul durant le jeu, écran noir. Je regarde la machine et constate que la batterie est à zéro. Donc je met en charge puis direction dodo.
Le lendemain le mac redémarre normalement, puis au bout de quelques minutes (surf web avec Safari), l'écran se voile d'un halo bleu, puis quelques minutes plus tard de grosses marbrures jaunes apparaissent sur celui-ci. Bon je commence à avoir chaud moi aussi , direction test hardware avec le dvd fourni, rien de détecté, ensuite réinstalle complète de Snow Leopard avec formatage du HD, rien les symptômes réapparaissent dès le  premier allumage.
Etant dans la période des 14 jours ou l'on peut retourner le produit à Apple, hop coup de fil à l'Apple Store et la chose est réglée en 10 minutes.
Deux jours plus tard je reçois un nouveau modèle, ok pas de soucis apparemment, je décide de refaire un test jeu avec Lego Harry Potter, et même chose, ventilo à fond dès le lancement du jeu, bref je stoppe net la machine, j'aime pas voir le matériel s'auto-détruire sous mes yeux ...
Bon ce n'est pas mon Mac principal, mais justement je le conçois pour un usage familiale donc bon pour tout y compris tout de même des jeux vendu sur l'App Store.
Donc aujourd'hui je me repose la question du renvoi ou non, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ....
Alors il y a des jeux qui tournent bien et d'autres qui mettent la machine en péril sans trop savoir pourquoi.
:hein:
Voila pour mon retour d'expérience ....
Si des personnes sont dans mon cas, n'hésitez pas ...


----------



## tragus (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour

voir le fil ci dessous

http://forums.macg.co/macbook-pro/freeze-macbook-pro-2011-15-2-2ghz-642952.html

Pour ma part, étant dans l'attente d'un MBP 15 2.2 devant êttre livré en fin de semaine prochaine, je pense que je vais annuler ma commande dès demain.

Dommage, il m'a fallu 10 ans pour me décider à passer sur Mac...


----------



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Capture du fond d'écran par défaut
Après mise en veille :





Après redémarrage :





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h24 ----------

Oui, mas bon pas de panique, je voudrai justement savoir si mon cas est isolé ou non.
Mais tout de même sur un portable à 1149 euros on est droit de s'attendre qu'un jeu pour enfant puisse tourner, de surcroit vendu sur l'App Store.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

oh purée, j'en suis à mon 6e MBP (6 de générations différentes), c'est la première fois que je vois ça


----------



## kippei (20 Mars 2011)

Ah ouai y'a un soucis de production sur cette série !
Pas de chance :s

A ta place je n'hésiterais pas à le renvoyer autant de fois qu'il faudra...


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour!

quelle est la config recommandé pour ce jeu?  si le jeu est gourmand, il est normal que le cpu et surtout le circuit graphique intégré d'intel soit sollicité: cela implique de la chaleur et donc la mise en route des ventilos, rien d'anormal. Par contre lorsque l'on joue sur des portable il faut faire attention que les espaces de ventilation soit libre, genre il vaut mieux éviter de jouer avec le portable sur les genoux ou posé sur le lit comme on voit dans les films. Ta fille jouait t-elle avec le portable sur une table?
Si tu veux plus d'infos sur ce qu'il se passe pendant que tu joue installe le widget istat menu et fais CMD + m pendant le jeu, tu verras le % cpu utilisé, les temperatures et la vitesse des ventilos.
J'ai un 15' 2011 2,0 ghz et quand je joue a starcraft 2, j'ai une température cpu aux alentours de 83° et les ventilos tournent à 3500 tpm environ

Ton truc ressemble à un grillage de gpu


----------



## novemberechooscar (20 Mars 2011)

tragus a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> voir le fil ci dessous
> 
> ...


 Je sais pas si ça va te consoler mais je viens d'avoir un MBP 2,3 et il marche nickel je suis très content de mon achat


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

je jouais à starcraft 2 et à lego star wars (bien moins gourmand que starcraft 2) sur mon MBP 13" 2010 sans souci

donc pas de raison que ça coince avec la version 2011, en effet, sûrement un problème sur cet ordi


----------



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Oui j'ai fais gaffe, elle joue le portable posé sur un table en bois dans un environnement à 18-19 degré, donc pas de soucis de dissipation.
Avec un jeu comme Great Adventure Lost in Moutains, pareil les ventilos en folie, pourtant c'est un jeu de rien du tout en 2 D :
http://www.fenomen-games.com/great-adventures-lost-mountains.htm

Par contre pour des jeux en flash, du type Toboclic, vendu en magazine c'est ok pas de soucis de ventilo.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h37 ----------

Tu as testé des jeux dessus ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h02 ----------

Le GPU, c'est bien la puce graphique Intel HD300 ?


----------



## mainserv (20 Mars 2011)

En tous cas ça commence à faire beaucoup de problèmes pour ces nouveaux mb pro de 2011, entre les flingages de cartes graphiques sans raison apparente et les freezes/ kernel panic....

Pour l'instant je joue qu'à starcraft 2 et c'est le gpu ATI qui tourne alors, j'ai pas eu de problemes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

je vais installer un jeu cet aprem sur mon MBP 13 et voir comment se comporte cette puce intel 3000 HD


----------



## Gaby206 (20 Mars 2011)

Cette discussion est très intéressante. J'ai exactement le même modèle et joue à Left for Dead 2.
Les ventilateurs se mettent à tourner très fortement au point de ne presque plus entendre le jeu tellement ils font du bruit.
e sais que sur un ancien portable PC avec carte graphique dédiée (512 Mo), l'ordi coupait par sécurité à cause de la chaleur de l'ensemble. Je vais voir avec ce MBP 13" 2011 si c'est la même chose (c'est mon premier mac).


----------



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Du moment que cela ne te grille pas ton Intel HD 3000 ...
Mais bon les ventilos à fond sur un portable cela me rappelle mes années sombres avec un Vaio Sony, mais c'était il y a 10 ans.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

après tout, un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer

il y aura toujours ceux qui gueuleront en disant qu'une machine à 1500 euros, ne pas pouvoir jouer dessus, c'est scandaleux

oui, mais c'est pareil sur un MBP aussi bien sur n'importe quelle machine

un portable tout court, ce n'est pas fait pour

la ventilation, elle est faite pour extraire la chaleur

install en cours de Civilization V, je teste après déjeuner


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

le coup des ventilos à fond ça fait un peu peur, mais rien d'anormal ! j'ai toujours eu ce phénomène sur mes portables Apple !


----------



## christofer_44 (20 Mars 2011)

"après tout, un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer" ==> pour ma part un portable ca sert à tout, y compris à jouer. Actuellement je joue sans pb à Starcraft 2 sur mon macbook pro 13" 2008 (en faible) ! alors si sur le 2011 on rencontre ce type de pb , cela n'est pas normal, on doit pouvoir jouer sur son portable d'autant plus à des jeux comme lego ... qui ne consomme relativement peu de ressources !
Je voulais acheter le 2011 pour remplacer mon 2008 j hésite de plus en plus ! Je vais peut être prendre le macbook pro 13" 2010 ?


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Mais lol, il faut arrêter les trucs de grands pères genre un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer. Apple consacre 1/3 de la page performances aux jeux... Half Life 2, Portal, EVE Online et Wow, ce ne sont pas des jeux peut-être ? Ils illustrent le site même d'Apple. 

http://www.apple.com/befr/macbookpro/features.html#graphics


> Pour les applications riches en graphismes, les modèles MacBook Pro 15 et 17 pouces enclenchent leurs processeurs graphiques AMD Radeon haute performance automatiquement. Grâce à des performances jusqu'à trois fois supérieures à celles des modèles précédents, *vous verrez plus d'images par seconde dans les jeux en 3D* et vous travaillerez avec beaucoup plus de réactivité sur tous vos projets HD.



http://www.apple.com/befr/macbookpro/performance.html


> Jusqu'à trois fois plus rapides. Les graphismes vont faire un carton.
> 
> Si vous avez besoin de plus de puissance pour des choses comme les jeux 3D, le montage vidéo HD ou les logiciels de CAO, les modèles MacBook Pro 15 et 17 pouces basculent automatiquement sur les processeurs graphiques distincts AMD Radeon pour vous offrir encore plus d'images par seconde et de réactivité. Pouvant embarquer jusqu'à 1 Go de mémoire vidéo GDDR5 dédiée, ces processeurs sont jusqu'à trois fois plus rapides que les modèles de la génération précédente.
> 
> ...




Qu'un portable chauffe et devienne bruyant en jeu, c'est devenu normal vu la puissance des puces graphiques et des processeurs. Apple n'est pas épargné par les lois de la thermodynamique plus qu'un autre constructeur. Qu'un portable se plante, ce n'est pas normal, même si on joue. Il faut le renvoyer. Sinon après le &#8220;un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer&#8221;, on passera à &#8220;un portable n'est pas fait pour le rendu 3D en temps réel&#8221; et pourquoi pas à &#8220;un portable n'est pas fait pour le transcodage vidéo&#8221; ? Si c'est juste pour faire de la bureautique, on pourrait ce demander pourquoi y mettre des processeurs Dual et Quad Core avec Hyperthreading ainsi qu'un Radeon très haut de gamme... 

Une des causes possible des problèmes dans les jeux qui sont en OpenGL sous OS X, c'est le pilote Intel OpenGL de l'HD Graphics 3000. Sur les forums US, les sujets sur la ventilation des MacBook Pro 2011 ne manquent pas. +5000 rpm, c'est courant. Mais ça ne doit pas planter... Mais comme ça le fait quand même, il faudra attendre des patchs et autres mises à jour.

OMG, le monde Apple n'est pas parfait ! On m'aurait menti à l'insu de mon plein gré !? :mouais:


----------



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Pascal_TTH a dit:


> Mais lol, il faut arrêter les trucs de grands pères genre un portable n'est pas fait pour jouer. Apple consacre 1/3 de la page performances aux jeux... Half Life 2, Portal, EVE Online et Wow, ce ne sont pas des jeux peut-être ? Ils illustrent le site même d'Apple.
> 
> http://www.apple.com/befr/macbookpro/features.html#graphics
> 
> ...


Oui, je suis d'accord, n'étant pas un joueur averti, c'est juste pour que ma gamine puisse se divertir de temps en temps. Alors après que les MBP ne soient pas conçus pour cela, ok , mais on le mentionne alors clairement sur l'Apple Store et surtout on ne met pas des jeux à disposition sur l'App Store sans avertir des incompatibilité matérielle.
Ce qui me fait mal au coeur tout de même c'est, que étant un passionné Mac et d'ailleurs Formateur sur LogicPro, je me rend compte que Apple à sorti un 13 avec un core i5 qui marche terrible pour les softs audio (testé avec LogicPro9 et Protools 9) mais avec une partie vidéo complètement bâclée, on s'approchait pourtant du portable idéal ....


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

bon... verdict

sur mon MBP 2010, Civilization s'affichait correctement

sur le 2011, presque les 2/3 du jeu ne s'affiche pas à l'écran

rien que le menu de démarrage du jeu est quasi invisible


----------



## Lucieaus (20 Mars 2011)

Sur les ordinateurs portables haut de gamme pour le jeu, il peut y avoir jusqu'à trois ventilateurs dedans, dont au moins un dédié à la carte vidéo.

Sur les cartes vidéo de jeux, il y a d'énormes ventilateurs aussi.

Les Macbooks et Macbooks Pro de 13 pouces n'en ont qu'un, pour le processeur. L'architecture même de ces machines ne semble pas faite pour le jeu, surtout depuis l'abandon récent pour ces modèles des solutions d'Nvidia au profit d'Intel qui a deja bien fait parler de lui en mal avec son Sandy Bridge.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

painauchocolat a dit:


> bon... verdict
> 
> sur mon MBP 2010, Civilization s'affichait correctement
> 
> ...



Ca confirme un pilote graphique bien moisi... Il fait juste bien tourner les jeux les plus populaires et ceux utilisés dans les tests. Plus on lit, plus on se rend compte que les problèmes sont sous OS X... Ceux qui jouent sous Windows n'ont pas vraiment de problèmes.


----------



## soso01 (20 Mars 2011)

Euh moi aussi j'ai eu un problème avec mon MBP 2011..

Je lancais 3,4 pages internet, Skype en video, et du telechargement... L'ordi soufflait de manière incroyable au bout de 2 jours d'utilisation...Retour immédiat à l'apple Store d'Opéra...

Et la je suis avec mon nouveau, il souffle aussi lorsque je lance 2 3 vidéo HD, sur youtube... Il souffle aussi sous COD 4 Modern Warfare.. En revanche, sur Asphalt 6 il ne chauffe pas autant..


----------



## Mr_Awesome (20 Mars 2011)

A vous lire je sens qu'à peine arrivé l'ordi repartira ...
Maintenant je ne sais plus quoi commander mon ordi ... attendre la prochaine gén ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

bon, par contre la lecture des videos en HD, vraiment aucun souci

je dirai meme plus que la puce intel 3000 HD torche vraiment le nvidia 320M de la génération précédente

en lançant des vidéos full HD, et quand je scrollais vers le milieu de la vidéo, il y avait toujours un temps de latence le temps que la vidéo ne se cale sur l'endroit où j'ai cliqué

avec ce nouveau modèle, que ce soit au lancement ou au scroll, c'est immédiat

le décodage de videos HD est tout simplement parfait !

je rejoindrais donc l'avis de Pascal: drivers apple foireux pour les jeux

pour le reste, la machine est incroyablement performante


----------



## tragus (20 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> A vous lire je sens qu'à peine arrivé l'ordi repartira ...
> Maintenant je ne sais plus quoi commander mon ordi ... attendre la prochaine gén ?



En ce qui me concerne, le choix est fait (pour 1200 euros de moins  que le mbp que j'ai commandé et qui repart dès qu'il arrive..)

*Asus                                   G73SW-TZ075V*

17,3", Intel® Core i7, 2630QM, 2 GHz, 6144 Mo, nVidia® GeForce GTX 460M, 1000 Go,

http://www.materiel.net/ordinateur-portable/asus-g73sw-tz075v-63875.html


----------



## Pierre-Nico (20 Mars 2011)

tragus a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne, le choix est fait (pour 1200 euros de moins  que le mbp que j'ai commandé et qui repart dès qu'il arrive..)
> 
> *Asus                                   G73SW-TZ075V*
> 
> ...



malgré les petits défaut de jeunesse, jamais je ne retournerai sur Windows.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Plusieurs options face aux problèmes :
- Tester avec OS X en 32 bits
- Eviter les jeux sous OS X
- Forcer l'usage de la Radeon sur les MacBook Pro 15
- Retourner le MacBook Pro dans les 14 jours
- Attendre 2 ou 3 mois avant d'acheter 
- Acheter un modèle 2010
- Acheter une autre marque
- Prendre son mal en patience et attendre des màj d'OS X, de l'EFI et du SMC... 

Une fois de plus, merci aux constructeurs qui prennent leurs clients pour des bêta testeurs !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Pierre-Nico a dit:


> malgré les petits défaut de jeunesse, jamais je ne retournerai sur Windows.



pareil !

personnellement j'ai voulu tester ce que ca donnait avec qq jeux

mais au vue de l'usage que je fais du MBP, il me contente à 200%

je ne vais quasiment jamais jouer, je regarde principalement de la video (SD et HD), retouche photo/video, bureautique

ce modèle est bien plus performant qu'avant en HD...

les ventilos ne se déclenchent vraiment que lorsque j'abuse de youtube (ce qui etait également le cas avant sur l'ancien MBP)


----------



## Lucieaus (20 Mars 2011)

Mr_Awesome a dit:


> A vous lire je sens qu'à peine arrivé l'ordi repartira ...
> Maintenant je ne sais plus quoi commander mon ordi ... attendre la prochaine gén ?



Clairement. Déjà l'annonce de la cuvée 2011 équipée des chipsets défectueux d'Intel, reconnus par le constructeur, cela ne sentait pas bon. Les problèmes ne sont peut être pas liés à cela, mais sur le principe c'est assez lamentable, et vu les problèmes rencontrés, il vaut mieux attendre avant d'acheter.

A la sortie de Lion cet été, les machines seront livrées avec, et il se sera passé une bonne période pour avoir un retour sur la version 2011.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Clairement. Déjà l'annonce de la cuvée 2011 équipée des chipsets défectueux d'Intel, reconnus par le constructeur, cela ne sentait pas bon. Les problèmes ne sont peut être pas liés à cela, mais sur le principe c'est assez lamentable, et vu les problèmes rencontrés, il vaut mieux attendre avant d'acheter.
> 
> A la sortie de Lion cet été, les machines seront livrées avec, et il se sera passé une bonne période pour avoir un retour sur la version 2011.



Intel a corrigé le problème et Apple a été le premier à recevoir des chipsets corrigés


----------



## Lucieaus (20 Mars 2011)

Tu en es certain? Car d'après Intel il n'y avait aucun autre problème mais les constructeurs devaient s'engager à ne pas utiliser certains trucs.

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/188152/retard-des-sandy-bridge-leger-retard-des-macbook-pro voir la fin de l'article.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

Lucieaus a dit:


> Tu en es certain? Car d'après Intel il n'y avait aucun autre problème mais les constructeurs devaient s'engager à ne pas utiliser certains trucs.
> 
> http://www.macg.co/news/voir/188152/retard-des-sandy-bridge-leger-retard-des-macbook-pro voir la fin de l'article.



Au moins ce ne sont pas des suppositions avant le lancement :
http://www.tt-hardware.com/news/mobilite/macbook-pro-2011-superdrive-en-sata-3-gbps-mais-chipset-b3


----------



## Lucieaus (20 Mars 2011)

Alors ça va.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2011)

comme quoi tu as des aprioris par manque d'informations à jour 

pour ma part j'ai reçu ce MBP vendredi

j'en suis à ma 6e génération de MBP d'affilée

verdict: je garde ma machine


----------



## laprot (20 Mars 2011)

Bon, j'avance un peu dans la résolution du problème, je me suis amusé à démarrer Snow Leopard (10.6.6) en mode 32 bits. Le jeu cité dans mon premier post (Great Aventure - Lost in mountains) tourne bien mieux et surtout les ventilos sont bien mieux gérés.
Flatout 2 lui se comporte très en résolution max et en mode 64 bit.
Donc effectivement y a du taf à mon avis du côté du driver Intel HD 3000.


----------



## Pascal_TTH (20 Mars 2011)

On finira par trouver ! La piste du mode 32 bits est à donc toujours à explorer. Maintenant, pour tout ce qui est ludique, on trouve du très bien codé comme de la pure merde en boîte... Quand c'est mal développé, le jeu peut être graphiquement simpliste mais consommer des ressources à mort. Flatout 2 était un bon jeu sur PC. Il a peut-être été bien porté sous OS X. 

Pour les MacBook Pro 15, il semble que ce soit le basculement entre les GPU qui merdouille. Aucun problème sous Windows. On peut une fois de plus penser que le pilote Intel 64 bits est en cause. Par ailleurs, quand il y a plantage, le portable reste accessible en SSH. Certains disent n'avoir plus aucun plantage quand ils forcent le GPU dédié via l'option d'OS X (donc même sans gfxCardSatatus).


----------



## pirouet (20 Mars 2011)

J'ai pas encore testé le forçage de la Radeon pour voir si ça corrigeait le problème.


----------



## laprot (21 Mars 2011)

IMPORTANT !!

Et bien vous n'allez pas le croire mais mon MacbookPro 13 à retrouvé son affichage d'origine.
La seule chose que je me souviens ce matin pour cela, c'est que pas négligence j'ai laissé la batterie se décharger jusqu'au niveau d'alerte (environ 2%). Et la à ma grande surprise je jette un coup d'oeil au Mac et l'affichage ,ne présentais plus les défauts de mon premier post.
Bon je fais une série de tests pour être sur et je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

pour ma part, apres une mauvaise surprise hier soir, j'ai décidé de retourner la machine


----------



## laprot (21 Mars 2011)

C'était quoi la mauvaise surprise ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2011)

artefacts dans un ancien jeu (age of empire III), pourtant pas gourmand en ressources

mais surtout, freezes répétés pendant le visionnage de vidéos

ça m'a vraiment gavé... 


sans vouloir m'avancer, je soupçonne la puce intel

les solutions graphiques intel... c'est la merde !

apple nous avait déjà fait le coup avec le GMA 950, 3-4 ans plus tard, rebelotte


----------



## laprot (21 Mars 2011)

Ah oui je comprends effectivement si on peut même pas visionner une vidéo HD sans arrière pensée.
La puce Intel, ca sent quand même le coup de l'économie pour pas cher.


----------



## Pannemy (21 Mars 2011)

Message effacé


----------



## christofer_44 (22 Mars 2011)

laprot a dit:


> IMPORTANT !!
> 
> Et bien vous n'allez pas le croire mais mon MacbookPro 13 à retrouvé son affichage d'origine.
> La seule chose que je me souviens ce matin pour cela, c'est que pas négligence j'ai laissé la batterie se décharger jusqu'au niveau d'alerte (environ 2%). Et la à ma grande surprise je jette un coup d'oeil au Mac et l'affichage ,ne présentais plus les défauts de mon premier post.
> Bon je fais une série de tests pour être sur et je vous tiens au courant.



alors finalement quels sont les résultats des tests ? Tu as toujours des pbs avec ton macbook pro 13" 2011 ? Visiblement, j'ai du mal à savoir si, il y a des pbs ou pas, avec la CG des 13" ?
La mise à jour OS X  d'hier a, à priori, réglé les pbs sur les 15" et les 17" mais quand est il pour les 13" ?

Merci


----------



## laprot (23 Mars 2011)

Donc finalement tous les problèmes d'affichages ont disparus !!
Et ce même avant la mise à jour en 10.6.7.
Donc la seule chose que j'ai effectué c'est un vidage complet de la batterie comme cité dans mon précédent post.
Donc un super portable mais pas optimisé pour les jeux c'est certain, mais est-ce sa vocation après tout l'ipad 2 s'en sort mieux est est bien adapté aux enfants entre autres.
En tous cas de belles performances avec les logiciels audio (Logic Pro, Protools).


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2011)

moi les problèmes graphiques sont restés malgré la maj

je viens de recevoir mon MBP 2010

moins puissant certes, mais finalement j'en suis très content

je changerai de machine avec la prochaine génération (2012 avec soi disant le prochain design, en espérant qu'apple aura dégagé la puce graphique intel)


----------



## Gaby206 (24 Mars 2011)

J'ai joué à mon jeu cet après-midi (left for dead 2).
Avec les paramètres à fond, ça saccade un peu mais surtout les ventilateurs sont en permanence en action. Ca fait pas mal de bruit.
Avec les paramètres à moitié, ça souffle beaucoup moins. de temps en temps ils s'arrêtent. Ils soufflent très fort uniquement quand les hordes de zombies nous foncent dessus :lol:
Avec les paramètres au minimum c'est pareil qu'en médium avec des détails en moins.

Donc la partie graphique est bien gérée je trouve pour un jeu rapide. Je suis très content à ce niveau.
Je tiens à préciser que je vide toujours ma batterie au-delà du fonctionnement en réserve.
Et je la recharge toujours à fond.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2011)

tu vas flinguer ta batterie à ce rythme là


----------



## Mr_Awesome (26 Mars 2011)

Moi il chauffe énormément comparé au 2010. La partie gauche de l'ordi est très chaude et la droite beaucoup moins. J'en ai marre de sentir cette chaleur sous ma main quand je tappe alors que je ne fais rien de spécial ...


----------

